# Trovoada 05 e 07 de Junho 2015



## I_Pereira (13 Ago 2015 às 18:54)

Demorou mas lá editei mais algumas fotos da trovoada do inicio de Junho, algumas já tinha postado no seguimento mas fica tudo junto agora 

05 de Junho, mammatus com fartura na Serra do Açor













07 de Junho, na direcção de Arganil e Serra da Lousã (o que me faltava editar)

























Nas últimas fotos já se vai notando a chuva também a aproximar-se e que me obrigou a fuga estratégica


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 03:50)

I_Pereira disse:


> 07 de Junho, na direcção de Arganil e Serra da Lousã (o que me faltava editar)



 excelente! Memoráveis estes dias e estas imagens, tópico bem merecido! Todas as fotos são espectaculares e muito bem realizadas, mas tenho que destacar a terceira dos raios a contar de cima, por justapôr a descarga perto e a longínqua permitindo a comparação de tonalidades produzida pela chuva e pela distância. Especialmente nas últimas percebe-se que as descargas se aproveitam da raíz da nuvem, onde esta está mais perto do solo. No entanto na última parece que a proximidade já não foi suficiente e a descarga a meio caminho foi mais atraída (ou atraíu) pela periferia da nuvem.
Então qual era a localização exacta do ponto de tomada destas vistas? Aquela linha de luzes alaranjadas será que sítio? Há aqui descargas que se vê o ponto de impacto e a forma como iluminam a zona à volta do local, nas imagens originais deve-se ver melhor. Todas elas foram antes das 22 horas como referiste na mensagem original no seguimento?
Venham mais trovoadas destas e espero que estejas lá sempre!


----------



## actioman (30 Set 2015 às 22:31)

Que grandes postais meteorológicos!  
Grande definição e excelente tonalidade nas fotos! 

Parabéns pela sensibilidade e pela técnica bem dominada! E obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2015 às 22:50)

Que fotografias fantásticas! 

Que belos registos, muitos parabéns!


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Set 2015 às 22:53)

I_Pereira disse:


> Demorou mas lá editei mais algumas fotos da trovoada do inicio de Junho, algumas já tinha postado no seguimento mas fica tudo junto agora
> 
> 05 de Junho, mammatus com fartura na Serra do Açor
> 
> ...



Lindo !


----------



## João Pedro (3 Out 2015 às 09:34)

Estão fantásticas, todas elas!


----------



## Teles (5 Out 2015 às 21:59)

Fantástico mesmo!


----------



## I_Pereira (17 Out 2015 às 20:11)

StormRic disse:


> Então qual era a localização exacta do ponto de tomada destas vistas? Aquela linha de luzes alaranjadas será que sítio? Há aqui descargas que se vê o ponto de impacto e a forma como iluminam a zona à volta do local, nas imagens originais deve-se ver melhor. Todas elas foram antes das 22 horas como referiste na mensagem original no seguimento?
> Venham mais trovoadas destas e espero que estejas lá sempre!


 
Desculpa a demora, fiquei com a ideia que já te tinha respondido na altura mas pelos vistos não
O local é Meda de Mouros (concelho de Tábua), as linhas de luzes alaranjadas são eólicas, as do cume mais à direita nas fotos são na Serra da Lousã. As fotos foram entre as 21:50 e 22h, uns 10mins que renderam bem.

Obrigado a todos


----------

